# Fursona height extremes



## ProxFox (Apr 10, 2016)

So, I've noticed a lot of fursonas being either really tiny, like 4'5", and I've seen even more fursonas being massive, like 7'-10'. I know there are cases of people being either giant or tiny, but I doubt all these people are really this size in real life. I personally plan on making mine my size, so, close too or a bit over 5'7".

So, what size did you guys make your fursonas and why?


----------



## PrismaKitty (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm currently in the process of making my fursona and I'm debating on having mine be a munchkin cat, because my friends say that I remind them of one. I'm 4'11" but I think having a munchkin be my fursona might make it pretty dang short. IDK, I think its cool to play with size depending on the species of the animal and how far you want to push the anthropomorphization.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 10, 2016)

My persona's height is almost as intentionally inconsistent as his very existence.
Why? Because his true self is Azathoth inspired. Though he is microscopic in power compared to his mindless kind, a portion of infinity is still infinity to the very minds of all, the phaneron.
This also makes it very easy for him to be molded into what an RP needs him to be. Either a God-Mod Killer, The setting itself in a horror story, or a regular dragon that just tends to be creepy and/or socially ignorant.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 10, 2016)

Dack is only an inch taller than I am at 5' 9 1/2"


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 10, 2016)

Sometimes it's fun to be giant. I had two different eight foot tall 'sonas for a while. My shark is my height.... or the height I would be if my posture wasn't absolute shit. [6ft] I've had shorter ones, my otter was 5ft bc she was a giant otter and they only get to be five feet long so I went with that. For me it just depends.


----------



## TheMintyBun (Apr 10, 2016)

4' for Remi, I am a bit taller at 5' 9". Rabbits are just short creatures, so I felt it fit.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 10, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> My persona's height is almost as intentionally inconsistent as his very existence.
> Why? Because he's true self is Azathoth inspired. Though he is microscopic in power compared to his mindless kind, a portion of infinity is still infinity to the very minds of all, the phaneron.
> This also makes it very easy for him to be molded into what an RP needs him to be. Either a God-Mod Killer, The setting itself in a horror story, or a regular dragon that just tends to be creepy and/or socially ignorant.


Huh, that's definitely the most interesting answer >.>


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 10, 2016)

My sona's a foot taller than I at 7'8", but that's mainly for canon purposes.  It's not always a case of 'as tall as the creator'.


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 10, 2016)

My fursona is 5ft 3in which is wayy shorter than me.  I know it's unusual for a red panda to be that tall, but I like him at that height.


----------



## MissKarotStix (Apr 10, 2016)

Mine is 5ft even which is only a couple inches shorter than me. I did this because I felt it would be easier to draw her proportionally with other characters.
5ft is pretty good when your feral self is on average 2cm in length XD


----------



## crystallinecanine (Apr 10, 2016)

I made my sona my same height (5'6", minus ear height) because I really wanted to make her my main fursuit and i didn't want to make stilts or something to make me taller. Plus, when she's drawn next to my other characters, her size difference is really cute!


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 10, 2016)

6'5 because I want to be tall in real life (5'8 currently but I have a few years of growing to go...)


----------



## Spazzlez (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm about 5'11" but, Spazzlez is near 6'4" as that'd be cool to be that tall.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 10, 2016)

My fursona is 5'2 because I am 5'2 irl. It doesn't really bug me when I see an extremely short/tall fursona though, as it is up to the creator.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm not a dragon in 'real life' either, so why would my sona be the same height as 'real life' me?
That's just one of the many fun facets of fursonas. They can be whatever you want in so many aspects, height included.

My dragon is roughly the size of a school bus, because dragons. They aren't tiny. At least that's how I usually depict them. That's also in a quad form. In anthro form I can make them a much more reasonable height as needed for any particular drawing ie if there's a group drawing.


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm a little over 5', but Ally is about 8'2"
The maned wolf is known for having long legs, which is why she's so tall.


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 20, 2016)

Hum, mine is 8'4 but is considered 'below average size' for his kind, in retrospect I'm 5'4 in real, which is somewhat 'average size'.


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 20, 2016)

OOOVEEEEEEER NIIIINE THOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUSAAAAAAAAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

... Someone was going too do it...


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 20, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> OOOVEEEEEEER NIIIINE THOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUSAAAAAAAAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ... Someone was going too do it...


Lol yes. FIGHT THE DRAGON! Dragon Ball Z! HAAA


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 21, 2016)

3Kurama3 said:


> Lol yes. FIGHT THE DRAGON! Dragon Ball Z! HAAA


FOOLISH KAKARROT TRIX ARE FOUR KIDS


----------



## TwistTail (Apr 21, 2016)

My current fursona is about 5' 10" because that's how tall I'd like to be, yet still just a touch shorter than the guy in the US.  I only play super tall furs(7ft+) when they're some kind of feral or werewolf thing simply because I'm most comfortable with being shorter.  I'm only 5' 4" IRL so playing something that tall just feels weird to me.  I really like the interaction between tall and short characters though!  Maybe I should make a big lug just for fun now.  I'm inspired!


----------



## Lekamo (Apr 21, 2016)

my fursona in normal size is 5'7" and my chibi form is only 1'2" tall. so i kinda switch between those two sizes. Then my Sergal form is only 7' tall but i rarely use it. i have a plan to commish a new ref sheet with all three forms i use in the future.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 22, 2016)

Well mine is  around 2.5m just because that's how big Persian lionesses get


----------



## AxelRunehoof (May 1, 2016)

Mine is 5'7", because that's how tall I am and it's realistic to me.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2016)

Please don't ask for extremes, you can be sure someone out there will try and beat it.

Then you end up with this weird macro and micro shit and I just WHY WHY WHY


----------



## Simo (May 1, 2016)

My main fursona is generally about 5'2", give or take, and generally from 12-24 years old, in fiction and RP. So small enough to be cute.

I have a few other fursonas I use; a Malamute, who is taller and more broad, maybe 6'-ish, and a delinquent, runaway, pick-pocket fox, maybe 5'4". I defitely don't go extremes.



Ricky said:


> Please don't ask for extremes, you can be sure someone out there will try and beat it.
> 
> Then you end up with this weird macro and micro shit and I just WHY WHY WHY



I dunno, that avi has the bunbun looking pretty tall...I can almost see him atop the Empire State Building...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 3, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> So, I've noticed a lot of fursonas being either really tiny, like 4'5", and I've seen even more fursonas being massive, like 7'-10'. I know there are cases of people being either giant or tiny, but I doubt all these people are really this size in real life. I personally plan on making mine my size, so, close too or a bit over 5'7".
> 
> So, what size did you guys make your fursonas and why?


Trust me mate. Height is the least of the problems when you take into account all the heterochromia and neon/rainbow fur and stuff. For myself I'd peg it at ~6ft


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

I'm 6'5" in real life, fursona is 6'.  I h a t e macro shit; macro is the reason there's no reasonable Fox X Falco stuff on the web.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Mine's based on myself, so height is, I suppose, somewhere between 5'11" and 6'2"
Never had a real desire for anything completely unrealistic.


----------



## Takoto (May 6, 2016)

IRL, I'm 4"9, I'm a very short person. My sona takes that and runs with it, being around 3"5 or so. He's a domestic cat, which tend to be small, so yeah!

His height fluctuates, but the only consistent thing is that he's small/under 4 foot.  Also, I have a thing for size differences, so shrugs, why the heck not.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 6, 2016)

In real life, I'm extremely tall (for my age anyway) standing at a 6'4", but my 'sona is roughly 5'5" (when you don't count the ears), because, contrary to what people believe, I'd rather be shorter than myself. I hate the feeling of towering over others, and anyway, Fennec's are the smallest Fox breed (that I'm aware of anyway)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (May 6, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> In real life, I'm extremely tall (for my age anyway) standing at a 6'4", but my 'sona is roughly 5'5" (when you don't count the ears), because, contrary to what people believe, I'd rather be shorter than myself. I hate the feeling of towering over others, and anyway, Fennec's are the smallest Fox breed (that I'm aware of anyway)



How many times per day do you get "How's the weather up there?"


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 6, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> How many times per day do you get "How's the weather up there?"


Daily. From my mom and Dad


----------

